# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  تحذير من وسيط Instaforex  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ae_dxb

السلام عليكم 
تحذير من وسيط Instaforex   
لدي 38 دولار في الحساب وعند طلب السحب من الحساب 
تظهر لي هذه الرسالة 
There’s not enough funds on your account.   
ليس هناك بما فيه الكفاية أموالَ على حسابِكِ. 
وفي برنامج التداول يوجد 38 دولار !!!  
للعلم هذا الموقع مصنف هذا البروكر بأنه من scam الغشاشين  *Scam Alert!*  http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public...instaforex.com

----------


## صياد الفوركس

*شكرا اخي*  * وبارك الله فيك*  * على هذا التحذير  والنصيحة*  * وانا بقول نخليها بلدي وما نبعد كثير اريح من هالشركات الي كل يوم بتطلع بسولافة جديدة*   :Asvc:

----------


## gabour76

راسل الدعم الفني في *Instaforex* والمنتدي الخاص بهم وضع رقم حسابك يمكن يساعدوك

----------


## kool11

أخي هذة الشركة نصابة لاأختلف معك
لكن هذة المشكلة ليست نصب لأنك آخذ البونص ومانك متمم الصفقات المطلوبة و يمكن عندك صفقات مفتوحة لحل الموضوع المبلغ الذي عليك أن تسحبة أن يكون متاح في الهامش أكثر من البونص الممنوح
يعني لو أنت وضعت 30$ و عطوك بونص 30% يعني 9$ تستطيع سحب فقط 30 $ وعند أتمامك للصفقات المطلوبة تستطيع سحب البونص يعني لو كان هذا المبلغ المتبقي في حسابك هو من البونص لن تستطيع سحبة
هذا ماحصل معي والله وأعلم

----------

